# Would you bring a toddler to a home inspection?



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

We have the inspection of a house we are planning to purchase coming up soon. My husband and his father, a former carpenter, plan to tag along with the inspector and I'd really like to go as well--it'll be my house too! But we don't have available a baby sitter or family member or friend we trust to care for our 20-month-old daughter during the three to four hours the inspection will take. So I'm thinking of Ergoing her up for maybe an hour or so of the inspection and hoping for the best. She and I can leave if it gets to be too much for her. Has anyone ever done anything like this with a toddler?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We just had an inspection last week and no way wold I take my kids. You know your kid best though. If you think she would be okay, go for it.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i would try for sure. what the worse that happens....you have to go early? doesnt seem any harm in that!


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

We took DS with us to a home inspection and it was nearly impossible to stick with the inspector. One of the problems was the current home owner was present and had three little boys so DS was totally loving playing with them. I think your plan of going in a separate car and leaving when it gets too much is a good one.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Both my kiddos came to our home inspection (in November, so a 2.5yo and a 6mo)... the inspection took about 3 hours and they were both fine. However I didn't get to participate much since I was keeping dd2 happy in the ergo and dd1 amused. I was glad I went (second home we've bought so I've done inspections before) since there were questions that came up during the inspection that dh didn't think to ask and which I wouldn't have known to ask in advance.

But it's basically an hour to three hours with big blocks of time when the inspector isn't chatting/visible. Our new house (we bought it!) was empty and in a rural setting so I could let dd1 run and wasn't worried about residents but if the home is being lived in and there isn't a lot of space you'll need to keep your little one from getting into their stuff or damaging anything. (not saying they would, but I know I'd worry that something totally random would happen and the deal would fall through or somthing equally dire).

Good luck with the move!


----------



## stacim (Dec 9, 2006)

Just asked DH, who is a home inspector, his thoughts. He said the only times he has had a problem with someone bringing their kids along are when the parents have been inattentive and the kids have gotten underfoot, tried to take tools from his bag, etc.







He has had other people bring kids along where it hasn't been a problem at all.

Sounds like you have a plan and are prepared to leave if necessary. I understand your desire to be there (I would want to do the same), and would certainly go for it if it was me.









Like pp said, you know your dd best.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a realtor and sit through many inspections per month .... so I will give you my two cents worth:

Watch your DC closely -- its not the safest place during an inspection as doors are left open, tools on the floor, crawl space hatch open that a DC could fall into .. etc etc
If the Sellers do not have Children their home may not be child proof and could get quite upset if your DC is touching their things
On the other hand if the Seller has children - its tough to tell your child that they can't touch or play with the toys!
I highly recommend that you go at the end -- that is when the inspector has his report and can then walk you through the house and go over everhything with you.


----------



## aliinnc (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't take a child to an inspection. You will want to pay attention to what the inspector says. Sometimes they do tell you things that don't make it into the report. Ours told us stuff about the history of our neighborhood. That wasn't in the report.

You don't want any distractions.
Ali


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

We recently took our 2 year old to an inspection. The house was only staged so not much for him to play with. He really wanted to be outside so that was pretty easy. I went toward the end of the inspection though and was able to ask questions, go over the report then. That was much easier than being there for the 2 hours it took. Good luck!


----------



## BabyHaysMama (Aug 7, 2007)

We did this about 3 weeks ago. We were pretty stressed about it but it worked out fine. We brought the ergo and when he got tired of it we made sure we had lots of snacks and toys to keep him occupied. My husband walked around the house with the inspector and I stayed in the living room with our realtor and DS.


----------



## Purplehaze (Oct 28, 2006)

Last year. She was aobut 14 months at the time... I wa alone with her. It was challenging... But I had to do it.

If you have the option of going in two cars, then if your little one gets really cranky, you can head home? And your DH and FIL can stay?


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

We brought ds, who was barely 1 yo at the time. He rode in the sling for the first half, then he got antsy, so I let him explore the bedrooms. Dh stayed with the inspector. A babysitter would have probably been better (we don't have anyone), but it worked out fine. At the time he was nursing pretty frequently, and it would have been a pain to be away from him for that long.

FTR, we later brought him with us to the closing, and THAT was not pretty.


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

I brought ds to ours, he was 1. It wasn't that bad, but what we did do was go about an hour and a half in to it. dh went first, and then I came later with ds. Do whatever you think is best.


----------



## inthezoo (Jul 28, 2005)

It sounds like a matter of don't go or take him so I would take him. Our home inspector talked to us through out the whole thing and I really wish I would have taken notes. Maybe you and you DH could alternate following the inspector so you both have a chance to concentrate and ask your questions.

Don't forget to walk around the neighborhood. You can see more by foot than by car sometimes.


----------



## elyag (Mar 2, 2006)

We brought our DD to an inspection and it actually wasn't that big of a deal at all. She was only 8 months old at the time though. In the beginning of the inspection (like the first 2 hours or so) it was just a bunch of waiting around/standing around waiting for the inspector to do his thing and then he took us around the house the last 45 minutes do the explaining.

It was pretty easy for us though because the house was empty. I had never been to an inspection before but I wish I knew the first part was just waiting because I would have chosen just to go a little later. It was pretty boring or me too just waiting/standing around in an empty house.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd take her.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd take her. I take my kids everywhere. You could always go through part of it, leave and come back if she got testy.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Many thanks to all the mamas who replied. I appreciate the feedback, as always.









I like the idea of going later and being there for the final report--I hadn't considered that option. That way may just prevent Ergo burnout and create a less stressful day for everyone!


----------

